# how you gonna spend it



## phathead69 (Mar 11, 2021)

now that we are officially getting our gov loan how are you gonna spend it. I'm thinking a cheaper pellet pooper. not giving up the offset but thinking about the long smokes. I'm a low and slow guy so my thinking in evening start in offset then when ever I decide to give it up transfer and still get smoke but between my alarms on temp monitors and just getting up every so often I'll still get more sleep. not immune to thought of a charcoal either. just not wanting to put a lot of money into it, 300 to 400 or so. any ideas on a little more sleep.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't know, have some options.
Pay a few bills?
Buy the wife a new wheelgun?
Buy myself a premium air rifle and optic?
A new wood/charcoal grill of some sort?
Save it in case the current regime tries to ban or register semi-automatics via NFA tax/registration.
Save it for our 25th wedding anniversary?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

Not sure if I'll get anything or not , I'm right on the line . If I do it will see the bank account first . 
I was thinking something grill wise / kettle acc . Some will stay in the bank .


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

Already spent mine lol. Bought this for oldest son's graduation yesterday


----------



## rc4u (Mar 11, 2021)

im gonna give it to my granddaughter so she can pay my share of crap that came from my time of stupid elected decisions. nobody realizes it there money there getting .. next year when taxes go up you'll be paying it back


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2021)

rc4u said:


> im gonna give it to my granddaughter so she can pay my share of crap that came from my time of stupid elected decisions. nobody realizes it there money there getting .. next year when taxes go up you'll be paying it back


Nobody?
Bwahahaha!  You're a funny guy.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Already spent mine lol. Bought this for oldest son's graduation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit man, your son is a fortunate young man.


----------



## Hamdrew (Mar 11, 2021)

gonna get a nice pair of spoke rims to save for whenever i can get a good trailer build made a few years down the road


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Damnit man, your son is a fortunate young man.


He's a good kid. A hard worker. Has been driving a POS lol. He deserves it


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 11, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I don't know, have some options.
> Pay a few bills?
> Buy the wife a new wheelgun?
> Buy myself a premium air rifle and optic?
> ...


me and wife have considered a 9 for our daughter, not sure it cover it tho. lol


TNJAKE said:


> Already spent mine lol. Bought this for oldest son's graduation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride for 1400. just kidding on the amount, he is one lucky fellow


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> me and wife have considered a 9 for our daughter, not sure it cover it tho. lol
> 
> nice ride for 1400. just kidding on the amount, he is one lucky fellow


Well when you are married with 4 kids the checks get a little bigger lol. I did get a great deal on it though plus we barely spent any of our other covid money from the previous checks. Now my oldest daughter that just got her permit can drive is old car lol. She's gonna be pumped!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 11, 2021)

Still waiting on the bills from the Mrs. medical issues the last couple of months. That may eat up some.
I did go ahead and get a new laptop today. The money mostly went to China probably,
What's left will go into savings accounts like the last ones....


----------



## olaf (Mar 11, 2021)

So what did I hear that 1400 costs me 38K? Buy a freezer have my nazi proof and Japanese nambu repaired


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 11, 2021)

Come on guys, think *BIG!! 





*

F650 Super Truck 'cause every guy needs a big truck....







Or a big gun. Barrett .50 cal.....

Or both.....


----------



## normanaj (Mar 11, 2021)

Fill the oil tank(s) by far is #1 priority,need to be warm next Winter.

BIG second is replacing my Lamiglas Arra 1083 1pc(9'er) that I broke last year.I gotta have a 1pc 9'er that can throw plugs between 1-3oz with 2oz being the sweet spot.Loved that rod,wish Lami still made it.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 11, 2021)

Yolo on GameStop!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Probably spend it on something we need or put it in savings/invest it.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Already spent mine lol. Bought this for oldest son's graduation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad . . .


----------



## mike243 (Mar 11, 2021)

A new wifi controller for the pit boss I hope


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> Come on guys, think *BIG!!
> **
> *


*BIG?
I'll double up on my current ammo inventory.
It'll be about the same as the truck.... Not joking.*


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 11, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Probably spend it on something we need or put it in savings/invest it.


ok thats practical and probably where alot of people's will go. in this particular thread it's ok to wish, dream, or flat out lie.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2021)

If they multiply it by 200 it will come close to paying for an upcoming project! So maybe just alcohol... that should help! 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 11, 2021)

Gonna make a couple more steps on getting out of debt and trying to  repair my credit a little. You know....grown up fun stuff. 
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 11, 2021)

rc4u said:


> im gonna give it to my granddaughter *so she can pay my share of crap that came from my time of stupid elected decisions. nobody realizes it there money there getting .. next year when taxes go up you'll be paying it back*


Good news (well maybe)...., stimulus money does not come from previously collected taxes or get repaid from next year's tax revenue. To raise stimulus monies, the Treasury Department creates bonds and Treasury securities like T-bills and T-notes, which are basically government IOU’s which are sold to individuals, institutions, or sovereign governments.  These instruments have various terms (some are very long term) and some repay interest every 6 months.  They are guaranteed by the US Government unlike bonds sold on the open market.   What you are *probably talking about* is how this whole repayment thing rolls out over time.

These government IOU's are carried on the government's books, which means they drive up the national debt,  and throws the budget out of balance.  When the Fed has to repay interest and principle on these old IOU's, there is less money today to invest in things like infrastructure, and private ventures like factories, auto plants or other things that create jobs, raise wages and boost the economy.  And this is the scenario that results in the government having to raising taxes.  They need  to cover the old debt that is on the books.  So, you are correct in that taxes will likely go up next year but they won't be used to pay recent debt, rather the new tax revenue is used to repay old debt from 20 or 30 years ago.  A 10-year child old will be the one repaying the money we get in the form of a stimulus check next week. 

There is some good news however.  You won't get taxed on the stimulus money you receive, and your daughter won't have to claim the money you give her as income  because you can gift up to $15K  to anyone with no strings attached. And, if you itemize your taxes, you can get a tax deduction for eligible donations.  I realize stimulus money is meant to stimulate the economy, but we donate 1/2 to Meals-On-Wheels (taking the deduction)  and stimulate with the other half.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 11, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> ok thats practical and probably where alot of people's will go. in this particular thread it's ok to wish, dream, or flat out lie.


Well then, I’m buying certified Piedmont beef to donate to the needy.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Good news (well maybe)...., stimulus money does not come from previously collected taxes or get repaid from next year's tax revenue. To raise stimulus monies, the Treasury Department creates bonds and Treasury securities like T-bills and T-notes, which are basically government IOU’s which are sold to individuals, institutions, or sovereign governments.  These instruments have various terms (some are very long term) and some repay interest every 6 months.  They are guaranteed by the US Government unlike bonds sold on the open market.   What you are *probably talking about* is how this whole repayment thing rolls out over time.
> 
> These government IOU's are carried on the government's books, which means they drive up the national debt,  and throws the budget out of balance.  When the Fed has to repay interest and principle on these old IOU's, there is less money today to invest in things like infrastructure, and private ventures like factories, auto plants or other things that create jobs, raise wages and boost the economy.  And this is the scenario that results in the government having to raising taxes.  They need  to cover the old debt that is on the books.  So, you are correct in that taxes will likely go up next year but they won't be used to pay recent debt, rather the new tax revenue is used to repay old debt from 20 or 30 years ago.  A 10-year child old will be the one repaying the money we get in the form of a stimulus check next week.
> 
> There is some good news however.  You won't get taxed on the stimulus money you receive, and your daughter won't have to claim the money you give her as income  because you can gift up to $15K  to anyone with no strings attached. And, if you itemize your taxes, you can get a tax deduction for eligible donations.  I realize stimulus money is meant to stimulate the economy, but we donate 1/2 to Meals-On-Wheels (taking the deduction)  and stimulate with the other half.


good job splanining it out. but the jest boils down to what and why a lot people fought this so hard. we are loading up our children with tax debt to pay for today's loan. don't care which party or who or how, but the best stimulus would have been to use the tactics that took us into 2019. lowest unemployment since 69 and wage growth at 3%..
back to topic, sincerely looking at a new smoking toy,  daughter a toy, and even considered using towards a newer truck. 06 still kicking with 200k, thinking a newer one 2016-18 or so low mileage for sundays and the camper and daily drive the 06. maybe the newer truck will still be newer as I close in on retirement.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2021)

They can keep it. I dont want


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2021)

Hmmm, think I found a new wheelie for the wife.
Kimber K6s 3" .357mag
Under a grand, lightweight, 6 rds, 3" barrel, DASA.. Practically has my Baby's name engraved on it.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 11, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> *good job splanining it out. but the jest boils down to what and why a lot people fought this so hard. we are loading up our children with tax debt to pay for today's loan*. don't care which party or who or how, but the best stimulus would have been to use the tactics that took us into 2019. lowest unemployment since 69 and wage growth at 3%..
> back to topic, sincerely looking at a new smoking toy,  daughter a toy, and even considered using towards a newer truck. 06 still kicking with 200k, thinking a newer one 2016-18 or so low mileage for sundays and the camper and daily drive the 06. maybe the newer truck will still be newer as I close in on retirement.


Yep, we are. I'll probably never grasp the concept either. In '69 /'70 my part time job paid around $1.20/hour. 



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> They can keep it. I dont want


It's too bad we can't refuse it and get a straight across the board  tax break or something else for doing so.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> good job splanining it out. but the jest boils down to what and why a lot people fought this so hard. we are loading up our children with tax debt to pay for today's loan. don't care which party or who or how, but the best stimulus would have been to use the tactics that took us into 2019. lowest unemployment since 69 and wage growth at 3%..
> back to topic, sincerely looking at a new smoking toy,  daughter a toy, and even considered using towards a newer truck. 06 still kicking with 200k, thinking a newer one 2016-18 or so low mileage for sundays and the camper and daily drive the 06. maybe the newer truck will still be newer as I close in on retirement.


I still love my 06 gmc duramax,  220,000 miles on it! Had the choice of New truck or new skidloader 2 years ago... wife and I both agreed... keeping the truck, bought the new skidloader.

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Yep, we are. I'll probably never grasp the concept either. In '69 /'70 my part time job paid around $1.20/hour.
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't refuse it and get a straight across the board  tax break or something else for doing so.


Yep gonna get it. We have no choice. Might as well spend it. I don't agree with how the spending has been. I haven't been financially impacted by covid and honestly most people I know haven't either. Some have though and they should receive money but not everyone. It's what we've been dealt though and you can do with it what you want. I'm fully aware of the consequences of "free money"


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 11, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm, think I found a new wheelie for the wife.
> Kimber K6s 3" .357mag
> Under a grand, lightweight, 6 rds, 3" barrel, DASA.. Practically has my Baby's name engraved on it.
> View attachment 488772


Ooooo, 3".   This looks like a nicer fit and finish than the Cobra. Please don't ask why I suspect this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 11, 2021)

Tough choices...
Got some " Toys " on layaway.
A Shootin Steel Speed Rack and assorted size targets to upgrade my Backyard Range, would be nice.
My dear Wife deserves a Dishwasher installed.
I could use a new Smokin-It but would love a Pellet grill.
We need to put Pen to Paper and see the best way to Stimulate the Economy...JJ


----------



## forktender (Mar 12, 2021)

Gonna kill an Elk and a few Antelope in the fall or maybe a Buffalo if the stars align for me.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 12, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm, think I found a new wheelie for the wife.
> Kimber K6s 3" .357mag
> Under a grand, lightweight, 6 rds, 3" barrel, DASA.. Practically has my Baby's name engraved on it.
> View attachment 488772


Too much recoil for me! I'll stick with 38spl and 40s&w....


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 12, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I still love my 06 gmc duramax,  220,000 miles on it! Had the choice of New truck or new skidloader 2 years ago... wife and I both agreed... keeping the truck, bought the new skidloader.
> 
> Ryan


I had a '05 Chevy D'Max. Loved that truck. 250,000 miles on it. used it to pull my 5th wheel while I was travel nursing. Only reason I traded it was it was starting to have a lot of little problems (mostly electronic crap) that would put it down for a day or two.  Wife was scared of getting trapped out west in the desert somewhere with no way to get the 5'er and us to a civilization. 
Jim


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 12, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I still love my 06 gmc duramax,  220,000 miles on it! Had the choice of New truck or new skidloader 2 years ago... wife and I both agreed... keeping the truck, bought the new skidloader.
> 
> Ryan


mine chevy, lbz. love it. one water pump had changed out. I've done thermostat and glow plugs, knock on wood but that's been it. just knowing it will die one day and wife and I love camping and plan on continuing into retirement. figure if current truck will make it as Dailey for another 100k I'll be in retirement.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 12, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If they multiply it by 200 it will come close to paying for an upcoming project! So maybe just alcohol... that should help!
> 
> Ryan


I‘m with you Ryan! Given how heavily alcohol is taxed, just transferring it back to the govt. coulda eliminated the middleman and just sent me Tanqueray.


TNJAKE said:


> Yep gonna get it. We have no choice. Might as well spend it. I don't agree with how the spending has been. I haven't been financially impacted by covid and honestly most people I know haven't either. Some have though and they should receive money but not everyone. It's what we've been dealt though and you can do with it what you want. I'm fully aware of the consequences of "free money"


Yeah, I would prefer means tested and help the folks that really needed it.  Social insecurity probably needs to head same way.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 12, 2021)

Hold on to it. Like the other one. I don't trust, or believe things will get better soon. Christ, gas went up 60 cents in a short while. I'm just going to weather the bad decisions until somebody can figure out how things need to be. Maybe after they ban a couple more cartoon characters things will get better.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 12, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> They can keep it. I dont want


Yeah I would like to return to sender. I am not interested it taking it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> *BIG?
> I'll double up on my current ammo inventory.
> It'll be about the same as the truck.... Not joking.*


I wish that I could just find some ammo for sale....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> They can keep it. I dont want





smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I would like to return to sender. I am not interested it taking it.


I agree, but at least I can put it in savings or a CD and make .5% interest...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2021)

It will get tossed in the bank account like all the others.

Chris


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 13, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> *BIG?
> I'll double up on my current ammo inventory.
> It'll be about the same as the truck.... Not joking.*



Boy, do I understand that! I’ve thought about selling some inventory and make big dent in a new truck.

We are blessed with great income and will not receive the check. But after I retire later this year that situation will change.  God is good!


----------



## LanceR (Mar 13, 2021)

A few months ago I decided to sell my old welders, engine driven welder/generator and some very heavy duty tools I haven't had a need for since we "retired" four years ago, sold our farm in New York and downsized to our North Carolina place.  And I thinned the herd of some very nice "safe queen" guns.   

All this was with an eye to buying, for the first time in my life, all new and, what for me is fairly high end welding gear.

A big, shiny Miller multiprocess welder arrived 5-6 weeks ago but it's lonely......

So, this and some of the of the other cash from the tools and guns is looking a lot like a Miller Spectrum 625 Extreme or Hypertherm Powermax45 XP plasma cutter.  

Which along with the 2-2/3 sheets of 4x8' hot rolled 1/4" steel and the flattened expanded metal on the cart in the basement means that some stick burning smokers are in the near future.....and the five propane tanks sitting in the edge of our woods are afraid....they are very afraid......

Best regards to all,


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I wish that I could just find some ammo for sale....


What?  There's plenty of ammo for sale online.
I've even found a few favorites at prices not too far off what they were in late 2019,
e.g. .308 168gr SMK FGMM, which I use a lot of.
Heck, I even found some 9mm 115gr FMJ Blazer Brass under $1.per rd, but I'm not buying it unless it's under .30per rd.
Plenty of ammo if you've stupid amounts of money to spend.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I wish that I could just find some ammo for sale....



If you have an Academy Sports nearby and some time go early in the mornings and see what you can find. My closest one is getting ammo a lot and they haven't jacked up prices. The problem is getting there before the morons that are buying it to resell it clean it all out. They have a 3 box limit at my closest one but last time wife was with me and we got 9, 40, 45 in fmj and hp and they had 22, 380, 357 there as well but I'm sure it all sold out by or shortly after noon like it normally does.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 13, 2021)

It will go to local merchants and food bank for me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I would like to return to sender. I am not interested it taking it.




Send it back, or give it to someone you think needs it.
You don't have to accept Social Security either.
Send it back.


Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It will go to local merchants and food bank for me.


That's a great way to use it if you don't need it for yourself . The store I buy my groceries at has a card with 3 bar codes on it . 5 , 10 and 20 dollar amount . I scan the $10.00 one when I shop . Feeds a family of 4 . The store puts the meal together and it goes to local food pantry for pick up by someone in need .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Buy myself a premium air rifle and optic?



I got a RWS 350 mag a couple years back and love the thing, accurate as a Beeman for a few bucks less John. Springers only for me, they never run out of gas. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I agree, but at least I can put it in savings or a CD and make .5% interest...


 That must be one heck of a savings account, the best I can get is .1% and to get .5% on a CD....  I bet the term is 5 years or more.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Springers only for me, they never run out of gas. RAY


Ain't that the truth....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> That must be one heck of a savings account, the best I can get is .1% and to get .5% on a CD....  I bet the term is 5 years or more.




Ours are .85% for 5 years.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> That must be one heck of a savings account, the best I can get is .1% and to get .5% on a CD....  I bet the term is 5 years or more.


My money market account is getting .45%, was 1% a year ago. Regular savings is .1%. I have a CD that matures at the end of March that's getting 2%, renewal rate will be .7%. Sucks, but I'll probably just save the "stimulus" check for the day when that debt has to be repaid, if I live that long. 

On a another note, my "stimulus" check was deposited into my checking account yesterday.....


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Ours are .85% for 5 years.
> Bear





GonnaSmoke said:


> My money market account is getting .45%, was 1% a year ago. Regular savings is .1%. I have a CD that matures at the end of March that's getting 2%, renewal rate will be .7%. Sucks, but I'll probably just save the "stimulus" check for the day when that debt has to be repaid, if I live that long.
> On a another note, my "stimulus" check was deposited into my checking account yesterday.....



I never bought in to the advice of having a certain percentage of bonds in my portfolio  as insurance against losses on stocks.  So I buy CD ladders since a CD is kind of like a bond, and they are guaranteed. I just looked and I have some at 2.95% with 4 years to maturing but one that rolled over last month has a .65% rate.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Send it back, or give it to someone you think needs it.
> You don't have to accept Social Security either.
> Send it back.
> 
> ...


There will be no social security left here real soon.  If they would have only allowed good old Bush to do away with it years ago we could be so much better off. Why do we need government retirement plan or undeserved handouts. It all will have to be paid back by someone or eventually we will become China. Very disappointing for those who have fought and died for what was a great country.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Aside from the money I’m really looking forward to the July 4th bbq we were promised this week.  Hahahaha that was funny.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> There will be no social security left here real soon.  If they would have only allowed good old Bush to do away with it years ago we could be so much better off. Why do we need government retirement plan or undeserved handouts. It all will have to be paid back by someone or eventually we will become China. Very disappointing for those who have fought and died for what was a great country.




And which war were you in?
Millions have only their SS to keep them alive.
I'm not getting into a political argument with you on a Meat Smoking Site.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Send it back, or give it to someone you think needs it.
> You don't have to accept Social Security either.
> Send it back.
> 
> ...


 well Social Security is something most people that worked paid in to so it inst a hand out. But having read a lot of posts throughout the year I’m sure there are plenty of free loaders out there getting a scam on the system


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> And which war were you in?
> Millions have only their SS to keep them alive.
> I'm not getting into a political argument with you on a Meat Smoking Site.


The truth isn’t an argument. Did I say something that wasn’t true?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

If I said Truths about Trump, I'd be banned!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 13, 2021)

Ours will probably go toward property taxes, like they did last time. Then again, my buddy has been bugging me to go out to Kentucky again next fall, and pick up where we left off on the Bourbon Trail in 2019. Hopefully COVID will be mostly under control by then.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> If I said Truths about Trump, I'd be banned!


/giphy eye rolling


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 13, 2021)

My wife will use hers to pay down some of the medical from her cancer.

With 3 military kids, i'm going to split mine between Wounded Warriors and Gary Sinise foundation. Those fine Americans can use it.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> If I said Truths about Trump, I'd be banned!


then why bother to bring it up ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> then why bother to bring it up ?




Good question---Why did he?


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> My wife will use hers to pay down some of the medical from her cancer.
> 
> With 3 military kids, i'm going to split mine between Wounded Warriors and Gary Sinise foundation. Those fine Americans can use it.


Great plan


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2021)

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Good question---Why did he?


Maybe 1 to many air fried wieners


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Maybe 1 to many air fried wieners




Maybe when you & Peachy get old & crippled up, you'll have better things to do than pick on a guy who's limited in Smoking, like he used to do. I do my best, & I know all about the Smart Cracks being made about me. If you need tips, go to my old threads---They're still around.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I know all about the Smart Cracks being made about me.


I see the smack they talk in chat . I guess it's ok for some .


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe when you & Peachy get old & crippled up, you'll have better things to do than pick on a guy who's limited in Smoking, like he used to do. I do my best, & I know all about the Smart Cracks being made about me. If you need tips, go to my old threads---They're still around.
> 
> Bear


Hey man only the lucky get to do that. Some die way too young. I have an air fryer and a Sous vide. Air fried chicken strips for lunch today. All good in the hood here Bruh. And it’s too bad people lurk in chat. I have not been in much lately but based on comments there must be some peepers still


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't lurk . I start to join and decide not to because of the BS comments made about other members .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Hey man only the lucky get to do that. Some die way too young. I have an air fryer and a Sous vide. Air fried chicken strips for lunch today. All good in the hood here Bruh. And it’s too bad people lurk in chat. I have not been in much lately but based on comments there must be some peepers still




Don't badmouth people behind their backs & you won't have to worry about it.
My Mother taught me that when I was much younger than you & Peachy.


----------

